# Frustrated Female Shopping for a new bow



## pokchop (Oct 25, 2006)

Where do you live at. Most pro shops will let you shoot one before buying it. I would not buy one myself bfore shooting it plus a few more for comparison.


----------



## Witchy1 (Jul 10, 2006)

There is a lot of variance in your draw length measurements. Did someone actually take the time to measure your dl? How comfortable were you with the draw weights? In my opinion, for what that's worth, I would find someone who knows something about archery to help you and I would find a shop who is going to spend some time with you to set you up right and not worry so much about selling you a bow. Where are you located? There may be some archery folks out there or here on AT who can point you toward a good shop or a person who can help you.


----------



## fmedic5 (Jan 15, 2007)

*Location*

I bounce between NYC and Philadelphia right now. Work & family have me all over.


----------



## pokchop (Oct 25, 2006)

Way to for off for the bow shop here in Texas to help you. But if the pro shops you are going to wont let you shoot a bow I would not buy one there. Just my opinion.:wink:


----------



## Witchy1 (Jul 10, 2006)

I just happened to come across a thread in the General Archery Discussion...http://www.huntersfriend.com/draw-length-weight.htm. about draw length and draw weight and how to measure them. We just calculated ours using wingspan divided by 2.5 (my husband, my son, and me) and it came out pretty close to what our bows are set at. You might want to calculate your own dl to get an idea of where to begin.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

My first Bow: I was measured and fitted to a bow that didnt fit me and didnt find out until a year later.... I think they just wanted to sell the bow. I have since found out that my draw length, at least on a Hoyt bow is 27. although when measured by a pro, i measure 26.. So, i'm just as confused as you. I think your draw is going to depend on the brand of bow and the skill (or lack of) the person measuring you. Good luck, and don't settle for anything.. there are good shops out there.


----------



## the hacker (Jan 11, 2007)

come to harrisburg pa and i will hook you up with a diamond rapture. they are awsome little bows and you can shoot it all you want at my i.t.s range. i will fit you right.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

There ya go, go see the Hacker... We have such wonderful people here on AT, don't we?


----------



## fmedic5 (Jan 15, 2007)

I liked the Diamond Rapture the best by far being the smoothest bow I shot, however the grip was very uncomfortable where the grip met the riser. I will be out in Harrisburg for the show next month, let me know where you are and if you have anything in that range and I will be there. So far, the most comfortable in my hand was the Hoyt Selena, but I have yet to find a place that I can actually shoot it.


----------



## fmedic5 (Jan 15, 2007)

Most definately! I appreciate all the advice


----------



## Baby Bow (Jan 10, 2006)

Just because you are a women does not mean you have to have a "womens/kids" bow. Just know that. I did start out with a kids bow but only because I liked the bow. I now shoot the BowTech Equalizer for 3D and to hunt with and I shoot the Hoyt Pro Elite to shoot target with. The Diamond bow that you are looking at is a great bow and would be a nice bow for you to start out with and to hunt with. The most important thing is for you to get fitted right and to be comfortable with the bow you are shooting. I do understand your frustration. I have a great bow guy here but he did not carry the brands that I was looking at so I had to go elsewhere. I got the same treament that you are getting. Although I knew my draw length I could not get people to take me seriously. Be strong and stand your ground when you are out shopping. There are a lot of great people here at AT willing to help out if they can.:wink: 

Good Luck!

Kriss


----------



## archery_hunter (Jan 25, 2004)

fmedic5 said:


> Frustrated female looking to buy my first bow. I have been to several stores, some will others will not, let me try the bow first. I have been told I am everything from a 26" - 28" draw length and the weight varies from 37 - 45#. I feel like some stores are really pushing me towards a youth bow, while others are very cooperative in helping me find an adult / womens bow. I have held the Hoyt Selena and really liked it (but was unable to shoot with it). I tried the Diamond Rapture, Martin Bengal and Mathews Outback. I am just as confused as when I started. I want to be able to hunt with this bow. Any suggestions?


With your hand anchored somehwere comfortable on your face, preferably the back of your jaw bone where the jaw bone goes straight up, place your index finger first knucle (closest to your hand), at the point where the knucle rests against the jaw bone at that straight point up. With the bow at full draw the string should be on the tip of yur nose. If it can't reach your nose in that position its to short. If your in that position and you can then pull the bow further back past the jaw, then it's to long. The bow string MUST be on the tip of your nose! Look at Competition shooer pics.. You'll see their anchor, and bow string on tip of the nose. Any other questions or if still confused let me know. I have been a bow tech and instructor for over 20 yrs, and I have seen over 50% of archers shooting wrong draw lengths. Usually too long!


----------



## Bellows1 (Oct 19, 2003)

I think any of the bows you listed would be good for you. I would stick with a bow line that uses draw length modules rather then cams to set the DL. Being new to the sport you may not settle in to a DL right off. This may be why you were told different DL's at the places you have been.

The Diamond and Martin Bengal are the bows I'd look at. The Bengal will have a wider DW range 15#, this will allow you more room to grow into the bow as you build muscles for drawing.


----------



## spark (Sep 20, 2006)

You've got a lot of good info, here is my 2 cents.Go to a reputable pro shop not a discount place, there is nothing wrong with the discount places if you're an experienced archerer and know what you need. Shoot several brands of bows, find one that you like the one that feels good to you. Hoyt, Mathews,and Bowtech they are all good. I shoot a Hoyt and my wife shoots the Mathews Mustang and she loves it. It sounds like Hacker might be able to set you up. Above all go to a pro shop, shoot several bows, buy the one that you like. I've never heard anyone say don't buy the bow I shoot it it sucks. Everybody loves what they shoot. Good Luck


----------



## archerm3 (Jan 4, 2007)

fmedic, 

I agree that you must be able to shoot the bow before buying it and I would run from someone that wont let you shoot it,no matter the purchase price. A retailer that does that doesn' care about you as a repeat customer and will continue to leave you to fend for yourself in the future.

Be advised, the variance in recommended draw length is understandable, if you are an undeveloped shooter. It is highly likely that your draw length will change after you become more comfortable shooting. For that reason I would most definitely get a bow with a wide range of draw length adjustment without having to buy modules. Your wingspan method of measurement should be roughly in the middle of draw length range on the bow you get.

I think that most any bow you mentioned will shoot fine and it will take you years to develop skills that are greater than the bow can shoot. By then you will know enough to know exactly what you want, even if you choose that you dont need new bow.


----------



## mountianguy (Aug 22, 2005)

i know what you are going thru..different shops will tell you different draw lengths..different shops measure you different..if you do not have your arm bent in the same position each time you will also get different measurements.so who is to say what is right..get you a bow that you can change modules on..the ROSS bow is a great bow..the cr331 by ross has a draw length 26 to 30..the cr334 has a draw length of 26.5 to 31....the modules for it costs about 5 bucks..you can get them in half an inch also..you might have to spend 5-30 dollars to find the correct length but if you go to a bow that you cant change modules,the cams are expensive..a mathew cam in a different length will cost you 75 bucks for each length you try..OUCH..that is expensive...you are looking at around 450-550.00 for a ross bow..dont go with a youth or ladies bow..if you do as you get better you will want speed and will have to buy you another one...check out ross bows at ROSSARCHERY.COM..ill be shooting them in compatition this year..if you know what draw length you are for sure and dont want a ross try the drenalin by mathews..it is a light bow but fast..its around 650.00..also try pse arrows..they have the lightest arrow on the market..that i can find..good luck


----------



## leos61 (Mar 13, 2006)

*Archery Shops*

Try ProLine in Queens NY. Check them out via the internet for directions, etc.
Usual disclaimer - I have no affiliation with them......


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

If you like the Hoyt Selena or any other Hoyt model: the cam & 1/2 will be variable in draw lengths.. and you should be able to get the right size cams for your draw ratio. for example: 24-26.5 or 25-27.5... I'm sure there are other bows that offer the same type of thing. Go with what feels good and you can afford.


----------



## archerm3 (Jan 4, 2007)

I would recommend that a you get a bow that has the drawlength adjustment built in with a sliding portion of the cam. Other bows require that you PURCHASE additional modules, and other require that you PURCHASE a different cam entirely. Anytime you have to purchase an additional item, you risk that the store doesnt have that item in stock, or cant get it anymore at all (which may lead to problems upgrading or trading in the bow in the future). Not to mention the extra cost of trying out the different modules, as a good, honest store may not be able to afford to trade you modules until you find the right one, because they cant return the unused modules to the distribitor.


----------



## sennebec (Jan 2, 2007)

archerm3 said:


> ... Anytime you have to purchase an additional item, you risk that the store doesnt have that item in stock, or cant get it anymore at all (which may lead to problems upgrading or trading in the bow in the future).... .


in regards to Mathews... this does not apply... they stock any and all parts for current AND discontinued bows :thumb: 
i shoot a mathews mustang and a mathews C2 and getting ready to order a mathews prestige :cheer2:


----------



## archerm3 (Jan 4, 2007)

sennebec said:


> in regards to Mathews... this does not apply... they stock any and all parts for current AND discontinued bows :thumb:
> i shoot a mathews mustang and a mathews C2 and getting ready to order a mathews prestige :cheer2:


Yeah, a lot of other companies used to do and say that too. Matthews is a very good and popular company, make great products, but you can't tell me that they wont be bought out tomorrow if someone decides to retire, or change company strategy. And having extra modules available to BUY means more MONEY you have to spend, and some proshops dont STOCK every single combination, so in two years you will have to wait 5-10 days for the store to order the cams/modules of the right length for the person you want to sell it to or change your draw length. Now thats possibly at least two trips to the store or range when you could have done it in one hour. Its just easier to have a bow that has the adjustment in the cam itself so there is no extra cams/modules to purchase or misplace. Because there isnt a poorly made bow on the market today, nothing that someone getting into archery cant shoot well, as long as it feels good to them. Else we would all shoot the same bow.
Matthews is an excellent choice. There are other excellent choices too.


----------



## sennebec (Jan 2, 2007)

archerm3 said:


> Yeah, a lot of other companies used to do and say that too. Matthews is a very good and popular company, make great products, but you can't tell me that they wont be bought out tomorrow if someone decides to retire, or change company strategy. And having extra modules available to BUY means more MONEY you have to spend, and some proshops dont STOCK every single combination, so in two years you will have to wait 5-10 days for the store to order the cams/modules of the right length for the person you want to sell it to or change your draw length. Now thats possibly at least two trips to the store or range when you could have done it in one hour. Its just easier to have a bow that has the adjustment in the cam itself so there is no extra cams/modules to purchase or misplace. Because there isnt a poorly made bow on the market today, nothing that someone getting into archery cant shoot well, as long as it feels good to them. Else we would all shoot the same bow.
> Matthews is an excellent choice. There are other excellent choices too.


ouch... didn't mean to step on any toes...


----------



## fmedic5 (Jan 15, 2007)

*Frustrated female shopping*

I just wanted to thank everybody for their advice and assistance. I ended up going to a shop that I was able to try the bows that I wanted to look at and ordered the Hoyt Selena (and my significant other couldn't resist the Hoyt Vectrix - so we ordered two bows!). Anyway, all of your advice was greatly appreciated!


----------



## pokchop (Oct 25, 2006)

He'll love the Vectrex for sure...


----------



## doe_eyes76 (Aug 2, 2006)

I just ordered a new Diamond Edge. I am fortunate to have a very helpful pro shop owner nearby who lets me shoot any bow I want! I loved the Edge. It has a small grip too which is one of the things I was concerned with. I am a small person so I wanted something comfortable, but also fast, and not a "youth" bow. The Equalizer is very nice but very expensive. Good luck and definately try to shoot one before you buy :smile:


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

fmedic5 said:


> I just wanted to thank everybody for their advice and assistance. I ended up going to a shop that I was able to try the bows that I wanted to look at and ordered the Hoyt Selena (and my significant other couldn't resist the Hoyt Vectrix - so we ordered two bows!). Anyway, all of your advice was greatly appreciated!


Good for you! You'll love it i'm sure!


----------



## omnivore (Feb 7, 2004)

If your looking for a smooth forgiving bow then you may want to check out C.P.Oneida Eagle Bows also.
C.P.Oneida Eagle Bows Time Tested and Proven!!!!!
The best hunting bows on the planet.
Smooth Fast and dependable.
Oneida Bows is an Authorized dealer for C.P.Oneida Eagle Bows.
Check us out at www.oneidabows.net. 
Oneida's Forever Joe


----------



## P'duck (Sep 28, 2006)

Joe said it above on the Oneidas. Smooth fast, accurate and dependable shot after shot. My girlfriend shoots and Oneida now as does my son and myself. Oneida has bows that are made for shorter drawlength and have variable let-off % and draw weights (25-45, 35-55 and 50-70#). Onieda makes bows that are for youth/women/men who prefer the bow, none of the bows are aimed at anyone particular body type. If you are interested in Oneidas check out the Oneida forums at:

Oneidaeaglebows.com

I think you will like the approach they have and if you shoot one you will be sold. My son has no problems hunting with a 41# draw on his Hawk, I shoot 53# on my Black Eagle and my girlfriend will be shooting a BlackEagle at 50# this coming year as well. She has a new Talon that I am selling at this time but research, research and find the one bow that fits you regardless of what someone says you need.


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

congrats on the bow...they are nice..

it is great that you had a dealer that carried the bows suggested so you could make a educated hands on choice...and that vetrix is awesome

mikie


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2007)

*Shoot the Ross CR331*

I have a Hoyt Sierra-tec ( similar to the Salena), Bowtech Equalizer, Bowtech Liberty (target) but my newest and favorite is the RossCR331. I love it - super smooth and acurate. Whatever you do - if you are serious about shooting do not buy a youth bow. I find it insulting when someone suggest I should shoot a youth bow. If you can pull forty these all are nice - but you should at least shoot the Ross.


----------



## BlackArrow (May 7, 2006)

fmedic5 said:


> Frustrated female looking to buy my first bow. I have been to several stores, some will others will not, let me try the bow first. I have been told I am everything from a 26" - 28" draw length and the weight varies from 37 - 45#. I feel like some stores are really pushing me towards a youth bow, while others are very cooperative in helping me find an adult / womens bow. I have held the Hoyt Selena and really liked it (but was unable to shoot with it). I tried the Diamond Rapture, Martin Bengal and Mathews Outback. I am just as confused as when I started. I want to be able to hunt with this bow. Any suggestions?


Bowtech Equalizer and Hoyt Vulcan both seem to be fast bows that will do short DLs well.

However, it's down to what you like to shoot- as the others say you need to find a decent pro-shop who will offer a range of bows to try that meet your personal requirements of DL and pull weight. I personally find it frustrating when I am offered "youth" bows or even to be honest "ladies" bows- what I want is a decent fast bow at my draw-length and the weight I want, without all this patronizing crap about a "ladies" or "youth" bow. Some guys shoot a shorter DL and lower weight than me, but see how often they dont' get offered a "youth" or "ladies" bow in the shops......  And why not do "mens" bows in other colours- how I'd love a pink chrome Equalizer!

Sorry, gotta get off-a the soapbox.:wink: 

Weight to pull is what you feel comfortable with- I don't know about requirements for hunting licenses as I'm the wrong side of the pond for that, but for a given weight diff cams pull differently- so you do need to try. 

If a pro-shop is condescending- don't buy from there- and explain to the owner before you leave why you aren't buying there. Eventually the penny will drop...


----------

